# Gerbil Breeder Scotland



## LRPSPINK (Jan 12, 2019)

hi there

I’m looking for a pair of gerbils for my son who has ASD - it’s his birthday in few weeks and I can’t find any gerbils for sale except in [email protected] We are in Fife area but willing to travel xx


----------



## Kerlock (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello,
I saw your post regarding a gerbil breeder and I was wondering if you had any luck because I am looking for one too. I hope your son had a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Susanna11 (May 29, 2019)

You could try contacting the National Gerbil Society. They probably have quite an extensive list of breeders.


----------

